# Do your cats smell sweet?



## catnapped (Nov 11, 2010)

Genie is my first indoor cat and I'm amazed at how lovely she smells. I can't help burying my face in her fur and sniffing, her scent is so delicate and clean and fresh. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

Mine do, but I know why. I keep the scent of vanilla throughout my house and spray all of my furniture with vanilla. So, naturally, my cats also have taken on the scent


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

The best spot on Mow is the back of his little head and between his shoulder blades on his back. He always smells so great in those spots. I find it such a soothing smell.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Midnight, the wild cat who sleeps in my garage during the day and roams the woods with the foxes at night, sometimes smells -well- not so good. 










BTW - That snow fence in the background is to keep the deer herd from trampling the snow on the septic drain field! :wink


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

In that particular picture Midnight looks like he's thinking "You better not even THINK about sniffing me, Buddy!"


----------



## Lieke (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow, what an amazing cat! I'm in love with Midnight! He looks incredibly wise and powerful in that picture!

One of my friends once said about his cat: "I wonder what he does when he roams outside. Today when he came home, he smelled like autumn leaves and women's perfume"


----------



## Tiikiri (Feb 18, 2011)

I wish Tiik smelled sweet. He actually has quite a funk about him for a 5 month old. He keeps himself perfectly groomed so am not sure what the odor is about.
I've never had a cat smell like him. All others have been sweet smelling.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Midnight is the first wild cat that poses for photos and demands cable TV LOL

Prince smells like nothing. His mouth sometimes smells foul. Since he's white and long-haired, I'd love to be able to give him a bath with a perfumed shampoo. Doubt he'd love it, though LOL


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

My beloved girl came to me named Malia. Every time I smelled her I smelled raisins. Never really liked "Malia" - so she now answers to "Raisin"


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh Dagny smells sooo good all the time! I always tell him he smells so good I could just sniff him up!! lol! He' just smells so clean and fresh always.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

I love it when the kittens play hide and seek in the herb garden, they come in smelling fantastic!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

MowMow said:


> The best spot on Mow is the back of his little head and between his shoulder blades on his back. He always smells so great in those spots. I find it such a soothing smell.


Those are Star and Lucky's sweet spots (literally!!), too! My daughter thinks Lucky smells like chocolate.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

my4kitties said:


> My daughter thinks Lucky smells like chocolate.


Mow has an almost spicy smell to him. It's quite pleasant and very soothing.


----------



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

After being a dog person most of my life, I was amazed at the odor of my first cat. I can sink my nose into his fur and really smell nothing, Maybe a cleanlyness odor. 
My new kitty has sort of a sweet smell about her.
If were blind folded, you could hold each up to my nose and I could tell which cat it is.


----------

